
XKCD Election Math - paulddraper
https://xkcd.com/1131/
======
k__
why did he choose the colors like that?

~~~
manwithaplan
> Last-Modified: Wed, 07 Nov 2012 05:50:03 GMT

~~~
paulddraper
Yes, should have said (2012).

